# Need help with XFI card



## meran (May 20, 2011)

hi guys ,i have an old pci creative xfi fatal1ty recently i added a second graphic card and i cant use it between then since the upper card fan will be blocked

i have creative G500 progamer 5.1 speakers (analogue) 

my friend have xfi titanium (pcie) would it be a downgrade because i really love good sound quality 

and if i want to buy a new card what's the best choice. 

                                                                                 thanks


----------



## silkstone (May 20, 2011)

I'm sure there are pci to pcie adapters available.

lots of stuff on e-bay

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=pc...adapter&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313

http://cgi.ebay.com/PCI-E-express-1...251?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aa64fb443

and newegg

StarTech PCI Express to PCI Adapter Card Model PEX...


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (May 20, 2011)

meran said:


> my friend have xfi titanium (pcie) would it be a downgrade because i really love good sound quality
> 
> and if i want to buy a new card what's the best choice.
> 
> thanks



The pci-e card has a higher bandwidth delivered to it, and doesn't have to play second fiddle should anything else be installed on the same bus.  I do not see this as a "downgrade," and assuming that the receiver you are using has spdif copper or spdif fiber this will be a substantial improvement.

That said, they do make pci extender cables: http://www.google.com/#q=pci+extender+cable&hl=en&prmd=ivns&source=univ&tbm=shop&tbo=u&sa=X&ei=lWLWTcP2B5Kjtgf1pu21Bw&sqi=2&ved=0CE0QrQQ&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=5e27d1ad3c49e46b&biw=1345&bih=583.

Native pci will be killed off in the next generation of intel mobos, and amd may well follow the trend.  This may be an excellent time to swith to pci-e.  This said, there are reports of people who have driver issues with the titanium.  I have not had any (installed two), but there is a possibility.


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 20, 2011)

Don't agree with adupter idea, i see go with titanum, anyway pci slot going to disapear in new motherboards


----------



## puma99dk| (May 20, 2011)

i will just by a "PCI-E Riser x1 Flex-Cabel" i am going to buy a x4 for my Auzentech Bravura 7.1 PCI-E x1 card in my PCI-E x4 opened slot on my Asus Maximus III Gene soon ^^


----------



## meran (May 21, 2011)

thanks guys for all replies im thinking of new sound card would this be good i really need 5.1channel analogue+pcie

http://www.auzentech.com/site/products/x-fi_bravura.php?productchoice=0


----------



## RejZoR (May 21, 2011)

If you're a gamer, then no (check X-Fi Forte instead). But if you are just an occasional gamer, then it should be fine.


----------



## meran (May 23, 2011)

well im leaning to the meridian 2g this thing looks like a beast what you think? i will throw my crossfire plans for this or get an adapter


----------



## imperialreign (May 26, 2011)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> The pci-e card has a higher bandwidth delivered to it, and doesn't have to play second fiddle should anything else be installed on the same bus.  I do not see this as a "downgrade," and assuming that the receiver you are using has spdif copper or spdif fiber this will be a substantial improvement.
> Native pci will be killed off in the next generation of intel mobos, and amd may well follow the trend.  This may be an excellent time to swith to pci-e.  This said, there are reports of people who have driver issues with the titanium.  I have not had any (installed two), but there is a possibility.



I agree with the native PCIE thing - it's practically eliminated the possibility of audio clipping from the card not having access to the SYS BUS for a long enough period of time . . . it can move so much more info per clock cycle on PCIE.

As to audio quality - the Titanium as actually just slightly higher than the older PCI Fatal1ty cards.  The majority of the output stream PCB architecture is the same - it's really only the SYS input that's different (from the BUS to the APU).  There's been some slight revisions to the PCB components used (i.e. capcitors, mosfets, chokes) which have slightly improved output quality, but the key PCB components (DAC, OPAMPs, ADC, etc.) are the same.

If you're up for some actual modding - simply replacing the OPAMPs on the cards has quite a noticeable affect, and shows through in testing as well.  Dig deep into the heart of the X-Fi support thread (check the link in my sig), where I've posted software-based testing of output quality after some mods have been performed on a Fatal1ty (still haven't taken the soldering gun to the Titanium, yet  ).


----------



## gaximodo (May 26, 2011)

try Creative titanium HD, best card I've owned, seriously, way better than any Auzentech I've owned, including fort and prelude.


----------



## meran (May 27, 2011)

gaximodo said:


> try Creative titanium HD, best card I've owned, seriously, way better than any Auzentech I've owned, including fort and prelude.



the problem it doesnt have 5.1 analogue output


----------

